# Run CAPACITORS



## endmill (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi guys got some run caps for sale in the "BUY/SELL/TRADE/SERVICES  " section. Look them over and tell me if I'm off base on price. Thanks 
Click link below it will take you to it
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?4202-F-S-Run-CAPACITORS


----------

